# Lets see those Red vag motors



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll start , here is mine covered in lovely Dodo red mist :thumb:














































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great. A big :thumb: for Red Mist from me.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's been so royally ****ed I won't be posting any pics again for a good while :-( keep my spirits up though...


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> Mine's been so royally ****ed I won't be posting any pics again for a good while :-( keep my spirits up though...


Nothing to bad I hope


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

bodyshop botch-up following a hit 'n run. Is booked in to start again from scratch on the whole RHS :wall:


----------



## Ian_W (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine with a nice helping of Werkstatt..


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice job there :thumb: . Whats Werkstatt like to apply and buff off also how long before re-applying :wave:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumb: Would like one of those myself , new polo gti 19k with options , think both are out of range at the mo


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A few from last year, and yes the last the one is a little 'tinkered' with  .......




































:thumb:


----------



## Veedubya (May 18, 2010)

Well it's red and it's a vag motor, my first quick go with DA machine, Autoglym SRP and EGP, very pleased with the results and I could become a detailing convert. When I get time I'll get the black done as well.










Can't seem to get the paw prints off though :buffer:


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

maybe a little more :buffer: and they will be off lol


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> A few from last year, and yes the last the one is a little 'tinkered' with  .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb:looking good there mate , wheels are awesome :thumb:


----------



## canal_carper (Sep 14, 2009)

my misano red audi TT quattro sport


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)




----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

vince007 said:


> I'll start , here is mine covered in lovely Dodo red mist :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noticed the strange wheel nuts ?? are these special things or just way pic is taken???


----------



## nicky4i (Aug 25, 2008)

here is my a4. not been machined yet tho
just used autoglym srp and egp


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

JPC said:


>


that is stunning


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Dads Jetta 16v after a quick once over with some SRP


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> noticed the strange wheel nuts ?? are these special things or just way pic is taken???


:doublesho Those are the plastic covers for the wheel nuts , came as standerd from VW


----------

